# Graphics Card Help with Medieval Total War II



## dhh1213 (Mar 17, 2004)

It says in an error message upon starting Medieval Total War II that my graphics card needs "pixel shader 1.1 or better".

The real problem here lies in the fact that my emachines T2882 doesn't have an AGP slot for a new card, just a PSI. It has all the memory required and everything, I just need the graphics card.

My specs are:
LAN: LAN, 10/100 integrated 
Mouse: MOUSE,SILVER 3 BUTTON WHEEL 
ODD2: 48X CDRW (48X24X48) 
Video: Video, integrated 
Keyboard Model: KB,9908,EN104K,PS/2,EMA CH-Gray/Blk-key 
Power Supply: PS, 250 WATT 
CPU Fan Type: FAN,H/S CEL-P4 2.8 
Chassis: BEZEL, NEXGEN-2 MAIN CHASSIS FRAME 
CPU: CPU,CELERON 2.8 478P 128k F400 
HDD: HDD, 80G 7200rpm 
MB: MB,IMPERIAL GV 
ODD1: 16X DVD 
FDD Model: FDD, SFD-321B/LTGNQ 
Memory: MEM,DDR-RAM 256MB (Max. 2GB) 
Modem: MODEM,CONEXANT FAX/MODEM 56K V.92 
Speaker: SPEAKER, SP-20A

I was wondering if this would be a possible graphics card that would work...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814103011

Also wondering if there are any obvious better graphics cards for $100 or less that use PCI obviously.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

No, that card does not support Pixel Shaders.

This card supports 2.0: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2148789&Sku=P56-6806
and it's in your price range.

Courtney sends....


----------



## dhh1213 (Mar 17, 2004)

Ok, I'll take a look at that. Thank you very much!

Hey, can you tell if it supports Direct X 9? It doesn't say on its specs.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Radeon 9250 does support Pixel Shader version 1.4 and its a DirectX 8.1 card - NOT DX9 as many places state.

The FX5200 supports Pixel Shader 2.0 but extremely poorly.

The Radeon 9250 would be the better choice even though its a DirectX 8.1 card and the FX5200 is a DirectX 9.0. Either will work though.

You can also look at soemthing like the Radeon X1300 wich supports PS 3.0 and DirectX 9.0C and outperforms both cards in performance and quality.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814103016 - after rebates its in your range.


----------



## dhh1213 (Mar 17, 2004)

Ah, thanks for all of your ideas, I think I'll look into that last one. Thanks!


----------



## dhh1213 (Mar 17, 2004)

OK, I just realized that this E-machine has a 250 watt Power supply. Wouldn't I have to swap out to a 483 or higher power supply as the video cards system requirements state?

Also, would the new card simply override the existing motherboard's onboard video?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I would definitely upgrade to a better power supply if I was adding a new video card, newer cards tend to suck up lots more power.

And yes, the new card should just override the onboard video, but sometimes you have to disable the onboard video in the BIOS to make sure it's turned off.


----------

